# Who loves white cake?



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

Meaning , it’s your favourite type .


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 4, 2020)

I don’t like cake, I LOVE frosting.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Meaning , it’s your favourite type .
> View attachment 102864


I loves me some white cake! I ain't able to eat no chocolate cake, n' all, cuz it done be messing with my insides, and such.......

Course no eggs gots to be in that cake. No way, Jose! Gimme that egg substitute, an I'll bake you a cake that'll knock yo socks off, no lie!


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

It isn't my favorite, but if it's home-made, it sounds delicious to me!

(And looks it, in that picture!)


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2020)

Love my white cake with coconut frosting ....


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

If it has coconut on it, I'll just slide my plate over toward Bonnie.
She would love an extra slice.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 4, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Love my white cake with coconut frosting ....


Gahhhh!!!!! The one thing I can't stand, in this world. Coconut!  Take it away, take it away!!!!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

Another slice, Bonnie?


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Another slice, Bonnie?



I'll save it for later ....


----------



## Pecos (May 4, 2020)

Shame on me for opening this thread.  I should have seen the trap coming. Now my mouth is watering and I just finished eating dinner 30 minutes ago.
Someday I will learn, .... maybe.
But that is some fine looking cake.         Save me a slice for later.


----------



## JaniceM (May 4, 2020)

White cake, with vanilla buttercream frosting.  Yessssssssss!!!!!!!  
or strawberry buttercream frosting.
or orange buttercream frosting.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 4, 2020)

I did, just ate a burger, all home made. Ground the beef, made the bread n all.
  Can only eat one of these heavy items....lovem.
   So, I can look at the cake and say,,no thanks later?


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

I do like cake. I like cake more than pie, but not as much as brownies.

White cake is just fine, but chocolate is better. But then there's angel food cake!


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

"*Let them eat cake*" While the phrase is commonly attributed to Queen Marie Antoinette, there is no reliable record of her having said it.


----------



## gennie (May 4, 2020)

Plain white, not so much but add coconut and I'm all in.  However chocolate much better.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> I did, just ate a burger, all home made. Ground the beef, made the bread n all.
> Can only eat one of these heavy items....lovem.
> So, I can look at the cake and say,,no thanks later?


Say what? 
No cake?


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> White cake, with vanilla buttercream frosting.  Yessssssssss!!!!!!!
> or strawberry buttercream frosting.
> or orange buttercream frosting.


Ok NOW we are talking. 

A while back my husband was supposed to pick up some chocolate cake but  brought home white cake instead so I said ‘white cake? Who likes white cake.?’ We laughed for a while and ate the cake. 

Days later my husbands boss tells him that it’s an associates birthday and of course there was white cake . She said.   ‘Oh boy, white cake . My favourite.’ 

After  my husband told me that , I cracked up but it made me realize how wrong I was. Many people love white cake. Now my husband pokes fun of me  whenever the  subject of cake comes up.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 4, 2020)

I did say maybe later...don't be upset there young lady.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

MacArthur Park 
Someone left the CAKE out in the rain


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> MacArthur Park
> Someone left the CAKE out in the rain


....._and I'll never have the recipe again! Oh Noooooooo!
_


----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2020)

Good question....Chocolate cake is my choice, to 'pig out' on!


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 4, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I'll save it for later ....


Scrape the frosting off please, I’ll eat it all!


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> ....._and I'll never have the recipe again! Oh Noooooooo!
> View attachment 102871_


Haha. We used to have to play this in our senior band and It was such a long song that went on and on. ( yawn) I just like the phase.... ‘ someone left the cake out in the rain.’


----------



## JaniceM (May 4, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Scrape the frosting off please, I’ll eat it all!


I'll take the frosting!  I like frosting even better than cake!


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I'll take the frosting!  I like frosting even better than cake!


White cake fight.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 4, 2020)

Yes its my favorite with either butter cream or cream cheese frosting.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

i like cake. i prefer chocolate but i eat white cake sometimes. not a fan of buttercream frosting though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2020)

I like white cake much more than chocolate, but any cake is better with a good buttercream frosting.


----------



## Gary O' (May 4, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Scrape the frosting off please, I’ll eat it all!


I'm a frosting slut

White cake? Chocolate cake?......no matter

Put chocolate frosting on a clump of dirt.....I'm on it

I remember like yesterday;
Mom baked a cake...white layer cake
When dessert time came around, I diligently ate the cake
Carefully scraping it away from the chocolate icing walls
There it sat, chocolate icing....standing on it's own....for me

She came by my plate, said* 'Oh, don't you like icing?'*
and swooped in with a big fork......three times 
…..ate it all

and people wonder where I get my dimented sense of humor


----------



## Gary O' (May 4, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> cream cheese frosting


Oh, now yer talkin'


----------



## treeguy64 (May 4, 2020)

Spring was never waiting for us, girl,
It ran one step ahead
As we followed in the dance......

Long tune, lots of lyrics, and now it's stuck in my head, so I'm singing it, in bed. Thanks, y'all.......


----------



## Wren (May 4, 2020)

I’ve not heard the term ‘white cake’ before but, as long as it’s smothered with frosting, it’s alright by me, whatever the colour


----------



## In The Sticks (May 4, 2020)

I'll eat anything that's put in front of me, but white cake is just so plain.

But it's been eons since I've had cake, and even then it's been bakery cake (with that nasty cane sugary frosting) at work parties.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Haha. We used to have to play this in our senior band and It was such a long song that went on and on. ( yawn) I just like the phase.... ‘ someone left the cake out in the rain.’


Did you really???

I played trumpet (you played sax?), and while we never played this tune, I've listened to the Maynard Ferguson version a bazillion times.  And you had to pull out the Donna Summer version.

Now I got "Bad Girls" stuck in my head.
_Hey mister, have you got a dime? 
Toot toot--heeeeeyyyy--beep beep_


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

Wren said:


> I’ve not heard the term ‘white cake’ before but, as long as it’s smothered with frosting, it’s alright by me, whatever the colour



Let me guess...if it was white cake it was just cake to you?


----------



## terry123 (May 4, 2020)

White cake with fudge frosting!  Love it!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

I love ANY cake.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2020)

My baking days are over but this will work in a pinch.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> My baking days are over but this will work in a pinch.
> 
> View attachment 102884


I agree, many times I bought this cake for the family.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Did you really???
> 
> I played trumpet (you played sax?), and while we never played this tune, I've listened to the Maynard Ferguson version a bazillion times.  And you had to pull out the Donna Summer version.
> 
> ...


Yes still do. Play sax that is. Not ‘someone left the cake out in the rain.’ Alto & soprano but only soprano lately. Love Maynard Ferguson’s version but I was multi tasking last night and this was the first version I came to. I’ll try and be more selective next time for your entertaining enjoyment. .... lol


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2020)

First choice if given a choice would be White Coconut Cake, second choice, Lemon Poppyseed Cake, third is Chocolate.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2020)

white cake????


----------



## In The Sticks (May 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes still do. Play sax that is. Not ‘someone left the cake out in the rain.’ Alto & soprano but only soprano lately. Love Maynard Ferguson’s version but I was multi tasking last night and this was the first version I came to. I’ll try and be more selective next time for your entertaining enjoyment. .... lol


You people here are _the best_!  So accommodating 

I saw Ferguson in concert in the early 70s.
I also got a long list of soprano sax players I love (Grover Washington Jr. in the strong lead).

Good for you for continuing to play!


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2020)

Saw Maynard Ferguson at Ontario Place as well as Chuck Mangeione, Chicago, Light House and many others. Last year I saw a few musical groups with my brother. I make sure to be at the edge of the audience.  Ontario Place is an awesome place to listen to bands. The acoustics are amazing plus there’s an option to sit outside in the sun and fresh air. Saw plenty of concerts at the CNE and Wonderland.

I’m turning my white cake thread into a music one. Anyway the first pic is the jazz band we went to last year. Second picture was from a couple of years ago. Third picture:  A Jazz Band put together in the late ‘70’s that started from high school. They still play. Fourth  picture: my saxophones. One I’ve had since1974. Alto and soprano since a year last Christmas. Fifth : Ontario Place Outdoor Theatre.

edit:wrong picture sequence but I’m sure you can figure it out.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 5, 2020)

I love white cake, yellow cake, and devils food cake.


----------



## Pecos (May 5, 2020)

Wars have been fought over my wife's Butter Rum Cake.
Absolutely yummy!


----------



## twinkles (May 5, 2020)

nope--do not like white cake-i prefer yellow


----------



## terry123 (May 5, 2020)

Love Butter Rum cake!


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

What flavor is white cake?
What flavor is yellow cake?

@Wren, what did you call white cake to differentiate it from chocolate or coconut, etc. ?


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

I used to love the cake in a rectangle pan with holes poked in all over and liquid Jello mix poured over. Then set in the fridge.

It's been years.


----------



## terry123 (May 5, 2020)

I used to make that too!!  The kids loved it.  We used different flavors of jello.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

please someone help... 

What flavor is white cake?
What flavor is yellow cake?

Or, just tell me how they differ in flavor. I never noticed and then, I usually have chocolate anyway.


----------



## Gary O' (May 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> What flavor is white cake?
> What flavor is yellow cake?


For me white is the favor of the icing
And yellow? It too is the flavor of the icing 

...but then, I'm an icing slut


come to think about it.....cake doesn't have any taste at all to me


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

Hmmmm


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

twinkles said:


> nope--do not like white cake-i prefer yellow


Please tell me why @twinkles. 
Frosting not withstanding, 
What is the difference in flavors?


----------



## Wren (May 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> What flavor is white cake?
> What flavor is yellow cake?
> 
> @Wren, what did you call white cake to differentiate it from chocolate or coconut, etc. ?


Just ‘Cake’, but now I’m confused so I googled it and I don’t think I’ve ever seen ‘White cake’ certainly never baked it, it’s all to do with using mainly egg whites or the whole egg which gives the colour to yellow cake....apologies for my ignorance, I’ll be on the look out for it in future


----------



## Wren (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2020)

I always added a little almond flavoring to a white cake with whipped frosting and coconut.

Most of the time I made yellow cakes because I didn't want to fiddle with the leftover yolks.

I used to frost the white cakes with fluffy inexpensive boiled flour aka ermine frosting with a little almond extract.

Here is one of many recipes.  You can use margarine or vegetable shortening instead of butter or in combination with the butter.  I used to make the flour mixture and refrigerate it the morning of or day before I actually made the frosting.


----------



## JaniceM (May 6, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> For me white is the favor of the icing
> And yellow? It too is the flavor of the icing
> 
> ...but then, I'm an icing slut
> ...



White cake is white because only the eggs whites are used;  yellow cake is yellow because the whole eggs are used.


----------



## Gary O' (May 6, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> White cake is white because only the eggs whites are used; yellow cake is yellow because the whole eggs are used.


So, does that make yellow cake more moist?


----------



## Lewkat (May 6, 2020)

Not a cake lover to speak of.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Meaning , it’s your favourite type .
> View attachment 102864


Oooooh!  I love most cakes Keesha so it and many others are my favorites!  They make a really good white cake at a pizza place I get delivery from..they call it Cassada Cake.  It has whipped cream icing and real whipped cream between the layers...it's to die for!  ❣


----------



## JaniceM (May 6, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> So, does that make yellow cake more moist?



I don't notice a difference.


----------



## Gary O' (May 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> they call it Cassada Cake. It has whipped cream icing and real whipped cream between the layers...it's to die for!


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 6, 2020)

I love white cake,though I haven't had in awhile.
In the past, I've had cakes baked from local grocery stores,sometimes the icing is just too sweet for my taste.I don't like coconut on cake either. The Pepperidge Farm cakes Aunt Bea mention I like too


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Not a cake lover to speak of.



All it takes is an empty pie pan to make a cake lover out of me!


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> So, does that make yellow cake more moist?


It would depend on the baker and recipe  but  if following the same recipe the yellow cake ‘should’ be notable more moist due to the fatty acid  lecithin in the egg yolks.  Great question.


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2020)

Wren said:


> Just ‘Cake’, but now I’m confused so I googled it and I don’t think I’ve ever seen ‘White cake’ certainly never baked it, it’s all to do with using mainly egg whites or the whole egg which gives the colour to yellow cake....apologies for my ignorance, I’ll be on the look out for it in future
> View attachment 103059


Oh  no apologies needed @Wren! I don't bake, but common sense should have told me the yellow would have come from the yolks.... I should have looked it up myself. Thank you for the info, I'll be exploring it.


----------



## JaniceM (May 6, 2020)

I must be too tired.. every time I see the title, this tune comes up:  



"Who likes white cake?  WE like white cake!"


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2020)

Wren said:


>


This is awesome!


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2020)




----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2020)

I love whatever cake is put in front of me.  Even fruit cake.  Buttercream frosting, please - not a big fan of whipped cream.


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I love whatever cake is put in front of me.  Even fruit cake.  Buttercream frosting, please - not a big fan of whipped cream.


I also like fruitcake!


----------



## MickaC (May 6, 2020)

I will eat white cake, but never make it, but i will make pound cake, don't like icing or frosting.....But truly.....I  am a CHOCOLATE GIRL.....BROWNIES.....did somebody say BROWNIES.


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2020)

MickaC said:


> But truly.....I  am a CHOCOLATE GIRL.....BROWNIES.....did somebody say BROWNIES.


Me! My treat!


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I also like fruitcake!


Never been a fan of fruitcake but love the marzipan  so whenever there’s been one in our house , it’s missing  the icing


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Me! My treat!
> View attachment 103271


Quadruple layer brownie porn.  Can't think.  Can't breathe. Can only fantasize.  
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........








Sorry - I got lost in the moment.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> please someone help...
> 
> What flavor is white cake?
> What flavor is yellow cake?
> ...


White cake is vanilla flavor, yellow cake is, hmm, sunshine flavored.


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2020)

Brownie porn. 
Thats funny. 

But since this is a white cake thread, we need some white cake porn too.


----------

